

Wired: "How Mark Zuckerberg created the web's hottest platform." - Readmore
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/startups/news/2007/09/ff_facebook

======
nickb
The more I read about Mark Zuckerberg, the less respect and admiration I have
for him... lots of bad vibes around him.

~~~
asdflkj
Can anyone explain this comment to me? What are the "bad vibes"?

~~~
nickb
He seems to be taking stuff from people and never giving anything in return.
Now there is another guy who claims that Zuckerberg 'borrowed' facebook
idea/implementation from him and he has a series of emails to prove it (It was
in NYTimes recently).

------
Readmore
Yeah I'm not a Zuckerberg fan, but for some reason I keep reading about him.

------
neuro
that's easy, he stole it

~~~
Goladus
I don't understand your comment.

~~~
neuro
[http://www.portfolio.com/views/blogs/daily-
brief/2007/07/13/...](http://www.portfolio.com/views/blogs/daily-
brief/2007/07/13/facebook-in-litigation-20)

